# Hi,from Flanders



## Belgian (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello,I'm a Flemish motorhomer,
Next spring we plan a trip to Scotland (if we can comply with all the regulations to 'import' our dogs). I found this forum a goldmine of information.
Thanks to everybody. In return I'll be glad to inform you about MH possibilies in the Benelux (and beyond).
I read "de Panne" is out. Its a shame ! (the whole Belgian coast is a shame: a most ugly coast filled up with 10-story buildings + MH unfriendly).
Belgian law: overnighting (sleeping in the vehicle)is permitted= parking; but not CAMPING.(you are 'parking' when you can take off without leaving; all
'activities' inside -whatever-?). Prohibitions as in de Panne are unlawfull. Justice will not see this as a priority ! Campingownerslobby in the councils
So:forget the coast De Panne>Nieuwpoort ;no possibility for wildcamping; too denselily populated. If you can stand free, you will scarcely find a place.
Nieuwpoort: a new (private)MH-aire is created:Kampeerautoterrein,”de Zwerver”>Gistel, Brugse stwg 29, Dekeyzer (florist) 28pl, 14,8€ (+el),1 km>centre, 4km>beach
Westende : P free oct>march,  St Laureinsstrand (South Westende-bad) no services,(the only place where you can see the sea !)
Middelkerke: Zeedijk (seadike) N of M.
Raversijde (S.Oostende): P ."Domein Raversijde" free; no S 
Oostende: P Churchill (station) 25€ !(other P: unlawfull no overnight),no S
Bredene:MH P Sportcentrum, Spuikomlaan, 30pl, S=3€
Wenduine: all P's: tennis,Verenigde Natieslaan, No S
Blankenberge Moyson (>< Sea Life)free,25pl,25€:WE + holliday ! no S
Zeebrugge: Baron de Maeyerlaan (Zeebrugge-bad) 9pl, free, no S
Graaf Jansdijk (>Navybase) 15pl No S. Tolerated: P Rederskaai (old fishmine)
Forget the rest (Knokke....)
1O km off the coast you will find places in: Veurne,Diksmuide,Pops (Poperinge)
Ieper,Gistel, Zuienkerke, Wijnendale,Brugge, Damme.... If you want info:give you more next time.


----------



## hogan (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello Belgium
I would very much like to know about wild camping or camp sites in Leper as I will be there in December to see the Menin gate
Hogan


----------



## Belgian (Nov 8, 2007)

hogan said:


> Hello Belgium
> I would very much like to know about wild camping or camp sites in Leper as I will be there in December to see the Menin gate
> Hogan



Hello Hogan,
There is an off.MH-site beyond Menenpoort, 4,5€ (Don't know open in December) but 1,5km farther:
- P MH:behind "Jeugdstadion" (sports)>"Wonderbos" LeopoldIII-laan, 11pl,free
Center town:
- P Minneplein (next jail -watch queu escaping in-mates, Belgian speciality) calm but free
- P Colpaertplein
West side= station
- P Esplanade (Vooruitgangstraat)> resto, free (nice walk over the walls round
town to Menenpoort, 2km)
- P next station ><"Dikkebus" 
Every night (8 PM ?) there is a "last post" under Menenpoort. Beware Belgian beer is strong: you'll be off limits after 2. 
Make a trip in the "Flanders Hills" and over the French border towards Cassel in the Frenh Flanders. Have a lovely stay


----------



## hogan (Nov 8, 2007)

Fantastic thank you very much If you are ever coming to Costa Blanca Spain I can let you have many wild camping spots
Hogan


----------



## Belgian (Nov 8, 2007)

Should  do that; tired of the rain overhere.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 8, 2007)

hi belgian welcome when you come over here enjoy the holliday.


----------



## Belgian (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for welcoming.
Maybe should change my name in:"Don't call me begian, i'm flemish"


----------

